# Vt. Trooper Killed Trying to StopDriver



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

News Break 


06/16/2003 08:40:07 EST 



Vt. Trooper Killed Trying to StopDriver 



A driver who had fled after he was pulled over for speeding struck and 
killed a veteran 
trooper who was trying to stop his car, authorities said. 


State Police Sgt. Michael Johnson, 39, had placed spike strips on 
Interstate 91 in Norwich 
on Sunday to stop motorist Eric Daley, 23, police said. Daley swerved 
to miss the spikes, 
struck Johnson as he tried to take cover, then got out of his car and 
fled into a wooded 
area, police said. A search for the suspect continued Monday. 


Johnson died Sunday at Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center in Lebanon, 
N.H. 


"Sergeant Michael Johnson of the Vermont State Police today made the 
ultimate sacrifice and 
gave his life in the line of duty," said Gov. James Douglas. It was 
the first death of a 
Vermont trooper in the line of duty in more than 10 years. 


Daley, driving a 1991 Nissan NX Coupe, had been stopped for speeding 
by another trooper 
about 3:45 p.m. State police said he fled south about five miles until 
he came to the spikes 
Johnson had placed on the highway to puncture his tires.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

They Caught the guy responsible for this crime.

Suspect in State Trooper's Death Caught  
By LISA RATHKE 
Associated Press Writer 

A man suspected of hitting and killing a state trooper with his car 
while fleeing police was 
captured Tuesday on the Appalachian Trail in Pennsylvania. 

Eric Daley, 23, was arraigned in Pennsylvania Tuesday night on 
fugitive from justice 
charges. He was ordered jailed without bail. 

The search for Daley began Sunday after he was stopped for speeding, 
Vermont State Police 
said. A trooper suspected there might be drugs in the car, but Daley 
allegedly refused his 
request to search it. 

While the trooper conferred with other officers about seeking a search 
warrant, Daley 
allegedly drove off. During the police chase, trooper Michael Johnson 
set up spikes on the 
road to stop him. The car swerved to avoid the spikes and smashed into 
Johnson, police said. 

Daley was taken to a trailhead in Slateford, Pa., by someone Vermont 
police described as an 
associate. Vermont authorities said police in New Hampshire and 
Massachusetts helped them 
find Daley, who is from Lebanon, N.H. 

A search of the wrecked car Daley had been driving Sunday turned up 
two pounds of marijuana 
and white powder that tested positive preliminarily as cocaine. 
Suspected LSD also was 
found, along with $475 in cash, state police said. 

Daley is wanted in Vermont on charges of gross negligent operation 
with death resulting, 
leaving the scene of a fatal accident and attempting to elude police. 

He already was facing two felony drug charges in New Hampshire from 
March 2003. He's accused 
of marijuana, cocaine and hashish possession.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

GOOD. Now let VSP have a few hours alone in the mountains with the bastard, then let him *FRY*!!!!

-Mike


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

I attended NCO school with Sgt. Johnson. He was a class act and a great guy. Nice showing by commonwealth of mass. police depts. Some officers came from as far away a Minn. and GA. RCMP was there too. rhl


----------

